# search function



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Why is it not working and when will it be back up? its annoying me now


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Jae is working on it but it's tricky. He's just upgraded the server and it's been the holiday period. It's not just a problem with this forum but also with others based on the same software. Bear with him - he's not given up :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

John-H said:


> it's been the holiday period


No, you don't mean he has a life outside of the forum......................surely not


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

LOL!

Search Indexing is working and is churning through the database as we speak. I expect it to take 20 hours or so, as its churned just over 100,000 posts in the last 75 minutes.

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Now at 240,000 posts processed. Only another 1.1 million to go....


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Or just a little over 4 hours


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Dont expect it to finish before tomorrow to be honest. Its inherently unstable, and I have to check the Server to see if its still running, which I wont be doing over night! And, last time it ran, it REALLY dragged towards the end.

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

and at 100,000 every 75 mins, that works out at 825 mins, or 13.75 hours.....


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

281400 so far, so 41,000 in the last 35 minutes


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I've really missed it, it'll be good to have it back


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ill be glad to see the back of it for now!!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

432700....


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

501100

Almost halfway!

Expect it to be around the million mark by the morning.....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

1166700

Not far now!!!

A darn sight quicker than the old server, took over 2 weeks!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow! I've said "49C" 127 times - that's loads more than I remember!  
Best ever  Well done Jae! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Yea, Im pleased too!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes I know, I've had several emails about it :lol: :wink: (135 now! Hits not emails  )


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

John-H said:


> Wow! I've said "49C" 127 times - that's loads more than I remember!
> Best ever  Well done Jae! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


But over half of those are in posts where you were saying...



> I've tried searching for "49C" and it's not working




Nick


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh you old synic :roll: :lol:


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Is there any way the search results page can support going back to it? For example, I did a search on "oil level", and got quite a few hits. From there, I opened one of the threads, read it, then hit 'back' to go back to the results. But then IE decided it couldn't display the results page, and I had to go back to the previous page and do the search again.

I've seen this in other dynamic pages (including some I've written) and just wondered if there was some way it could be changed. As I recall, it was like that on the old forum search. As a workaround I can just right-click and open in new tab/window, but when I forget to do that my search results are gone. If you're working down the list looking for something specific, that can be frustrating.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its a behaviour of IE.

Do the same in Firefox (PC or MAC) and it retains the content.

Jae


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't have a problem going back to the search results but I do have a problem with the search terms being lost if I go back to the search input page. Can that be fixed? The old forum used to retain the search words and the [search] tab input page oes this OK.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I wondered if that was it, just after I hit 'submit'. Ah well, I can't be bothered changing browser just for something like that (I don't use it that often), just wondered if there was a "lose the 'back' functionality" tickbox somewhere.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

John-H said:


> I don't have a problem going back to the search results but I do have a problem with the search terms being lost if I go back to the search input page. Can that be fixed? The old forum used to retain the search words and the [search] tab input page oes this OK.


See my reply I've just posted in your other thread about this John.

Nick


----------

